# Stromboli idea?



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

I want to make one for dinner. Maybe a cordon-blueish taste?

I have red peppers I'd roast to throw them in, some ham slices, swiss, chicken, thought I'd caramelize some onions..... anything else come to mind?

Can I just use any pizza dough recipe? I usually do for calzones..... I thought I'd throw in some whole wheat flour. 

I found something similar at allrecipes but the ingredient lis makes it seem bland.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

Pizza dough will do the trick.  Sounds tasty


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!
Dinner is at 6pm your time.... I'm sure we'll have plenty!


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

It's a long drive from MA to MN!


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

squzie, that does sound good!

every stromboli that i've ever had just used regular pizza dough, so you should be ok.

you could try adding a leaf or two of fresh sage along it's length.


----------



## Calya (May 2, 2008)

some sliced black olives may be good in there too.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

wasn't stromboli the big fat mean dude in Pinocchio? 



I had sage, the kids trampled both leaves yesterday.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

i don't know about the little rhinous liar, , but stromboli is a volcanic island north of messina, italy.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Call me madam Stromboli..... Calzone.....Calbolzoni.... whatever...

It turned out GREAT!! 

Did roasted yellow and red pepper, caramelized onion, garlic (added last 5 min of the onions) swiss, pre-cooked chicken, a sprinkle of pepper and nutmeg. 

I made the dough 1/2 white 1/2 wheat. 

Only problem was I forgot to cut vents in the top... it was a teeny gooey inside, but its ok cuz my fillings didn't have alot of moisture. 

I didn't take a pic cuz I was too overwhelmed with "helpers". 

It was really good!!!!


----------



## *amy* (May 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Call me madam Stromboli..... Calzone.....Calbolzoni.... whatever...
> 
> It turned out GREAT!!
> 
> ...


 
Glad it turned out well, suzi. One of mine looked a little like The Elephant Man. I overstuffed the chix a bit.  It's in the freezer. From memory, chicken, broc, ham & swiss - with honey dijon mustard. Think I may make a few more for the next picnic, & try chix/spinach/muenster/roasted red sweet peppers & shrooms.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Might as well put the recipe here. It's the first stromboli thread I came to.
This is my sister's stromboli recipe. One of the things I loved about it most was the bread because it wasn't "doughy", the ingredients stood out. I see that she bought the bread dough frozen. I'm sure you bakers could adapt one of your recipes... Me, I think I'll buy frozen so I don't screw it up 


1 LOAF BREAD DOUGH (THAW ONLY ABOUT 1 HOUR SO IT DOESN’T RISE)
¼ LB. HAM
¼ LB. SALAMI
¼ LB. PEPPERONI
¼ LB. PROVOLONE CHEESE
 
ROLL OUT BREAD DOUGH TO ABOUT 12 X 12.  LAYER MEATS AND CHEESE ON TOP.  ROLL UP, THEN BAKE ON GREASED COOKIE SHEET ½ HOUR AT 350 DEGREE OR IF FROZEN 45 MINUTES.  SERVE WITH SAUCE.  CAN BE MADE AHEAD AND FROZEN.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 3, 2008)

The yellow/red bell pepper combo was a nice touch.

I use marinara as a dipping sauce for stromboli's and calzones.


----------

